# Is it possible to play >1 sound stream?



## xdevelnet (May 16, 2014)

Hi! I have freebsd 10. I am using it as desktop system.
Everything is good, but idk why 2 or more programs cant play audio at same time.
When second program starts playing audio - first program simply interrupts.

Playing around 
	
	



```
dev.pcm.0.play.vchans
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanmode
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanrate
```
gives 0 effect.

What should i do?

Maybe install OSS4? But after installing and enabling OSS4, pulseaudio (some programs need it) simply doesn't work...

Tnx a lot.

UPD:

```
$ cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Envy24 audio (M Audio Audiophile 2496)> at io 0xd000:32,0xd100:16,0xd200:16,0xd300:64 irq 19 (5p:5v/3r:5v) default
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0016) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> on hdaa0  (1p:1v/0r:0v)
pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x0016) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> on hdaa1  (1p:1v/0r:0v)
pcm3: <NVIDIA (0x0016) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> on hdaa2  (1p:1v/0r:0v)
pcm4: <NVIDIA (0x0016) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> on hdaa3  (1p:1v/0r:0v)
pcm5: <Realtek ALC888 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> on hdaa4  (1p:1v/1r:1v)
pcm6: <Realtek ALC888 (Front Analog)> on hdaa4  (1p:1v/1r:1v)
pcm7: <Realtek ALC888 (Rear Digital)> on hdaa4  (1p:1v/1r:1v)
```


----------



## trh411 (May 16, 2014)

xdevelnet said:
			
		

> Everything is good, but idk why 2 or more programs cant play audio at same time.
> When second program starts playing audio - first program simply interrupts.
> 
> Playing around
> ...


Does "playing around" mean you followed 8.2.4. Utilizing Multiple Sound Sources?



			
				xdevelnet said:
			
		

> ```
> $ cat /dev/sndstat
> FreeBSD Audio Driver (64bit 2009061500/amd64)
> Installed devices:
> ...


Have you experimented with using the Realtek pcm's?


----------



## xdevelnet (May 16, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> Does "playing around" mean you followed 8.2.4. Utilizing Multiple Sound Sources?


yea. This links and http://people.freebsd.org/~ariff/SOUND_4.TXT.html



			
				trh411 said:
			
		

> Have you experimented with using the Realtek pcm's?


OMG!! IT WORKS! And... i dont know why i didnt work on M-audio card...
Well, if this problem in envy24 driver - i cant do anything


----------



## trh411 (May 16, 2014)

xdevelnet said:
			
		

> Well, if this problem in in envy24 driver - i cant do anything


Please explain what you mean by this. Is this "envy" as in HP-Envy?


----------



## xdevelnet (May 16, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> xdevelnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no

```
$ kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   31 0xffffffff80200000 15f03b0  kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff818ac000 dfb0     snd_envy24.ko
```
envy24 is a chip, which is used for many sound cards. One of them i have: M-audio audiophile 2496. snd_envy24.ko is a driver for this card.


----------

